# Restauration impossible ( Erreur 1602 )



## Aki144 (24 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iPod touch 2eme génération qui est sous la version 4.2.1 . Il était jailbreaké avec green poison sous 4.2.1 , mais hier, je l'ai jailbreaké avec redsnow sous 4.0.0 ( pour avoir le multitâche ) . Tout a bien fonctionner mais l'iPod rame et pleins de grosses bandes blanches apparaissent. J'ai donc voulu le restaurer mais iTunes sur mon mac se bloque à " Préparation de la restauration ... ", et sur Windows, il m'affiche l'erreur 1602. Et en plus iTunes me dit que l'iPod en en version 4.2.1 et quand je l'éteins ( avec le slider rouge ) il affiche un logo de chargement et se remet à l'écran de verrouillage.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Marc


----------

